# Similarities between ENFP and ESFP



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

What are some similarities between ENFP and ESFP, the two greatest types in the world! Haha just kidding  differences are also welcome 

For me, I think both are very people oriented and want to kinda entertain people with humor and such. We also both dislike conflict and try to resolve it asap. 

As for differences, From what I understand, ENFPs dwell on Ne generated imagination and ideas while ESFPs are more focused on the thing they percieve with senses. We also can use Ni to get lots of ideas about what we see, hear, smell, or feel. Meaning its not that we dont have imagination, its just that our senses of real things drive our imagination. 

What are some others?


----------



## urbanzebra (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi!

We can have a lot of fun together! Although I had an ESFP friend, and it did not always go round, but still, we are not so different.

We share Fi - we can both feel what others may feel and we can care about other individuals a lot. We have a lot of energy that we can use to be there for someone emotionally. You will do it like a sensor - in the here and now, when you are in the place and at the point, where the other person is. I will do it intuitively for everybody in the world, who does not even have to really exist. (f.e. someone i hear a story about, i will express something people-orientated that may help understand). You will express your Fi through action.

We are both percievers, so we can be jumpy, disorganized, spontanous, easy-going. Additionaly with that fact that both our dominant functions are extroverted and that we are both feelers, this makes us crazy party people! i am sure, you know what i mean!!

We also share a little bit of Te - so we can express stuff in a rational way too, although the world does not naturaly come to us in logical portions, but we have the ability to seem smart, if we switch in that Te-mode, because we can speak in logical language, it is just totally optional to us.

ESFPs and ENFP will be so similiar, that the big, big diffierence os Se and Ne will feel weird and confusing to them. they can easily become friends, that secretly hate each other, or opponents. But for a night or a crazy trip or journey to the stars we will be the best company for people with a drive to ENJOY!


----------



## infamous (Jan 19, 2014)

ESFP's and ENFP's compliment each other really well.

They're both dreamers but the NF temperament means that these people find it easier to work towards their goals, and are more likely to put in the work needed to be successful. 
ESFP's have ambition but usually are too lazy to do anything about it. An ENFP can hold a crazy ESFP down.

ENFP's; although very popular themselves, feel intimidated whenever with an ESFP in a social situation. Us ESFP's are fun-orientated. Our originality and fuck-the-police attitude is something that everyone adores or is at least intrigued by.. An ESFP can bring out an ENFP's wild side or unique flair.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Now this miiiight be a bit biased since ESFPs are my "favorite" sensors.

ESFP: 
4 PM: Get drunk, Run from cops, dance on top of a table.
4 AM: Go to another place, get drunk, dance on top of a table.

ENFP:
4 PM: Protest animal rights, shout on top of a table.
4 AM: Go to another place, get drunk, dance on top of a table.

Similarities? They like being on top of stuff all day long. Also, they like to have fun, they like to dance.

Seriously;
ENFPs like ideas as well as having fun all day. (Vegetarianism, protests, all sorts of abstract based extrovert stuff.)
ESFPs like actions as well as having fun all day. (Snowboarding, Races, all sorts of action based extrovert stuff.)

Most ESFPs hate math (cant say the same for ENFPs)
ESFPs are crazier, and more fun.
ESFPs are harder to handle. Specially for longer periods of time, they are very very very energetic compared to ENFPs.
ENFPs are still extremely energetic too.

ESFPs HPD > ENFPs ADHD

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
They are both not fond of the Police. For different reasons but still, every ESFP and every ENFP I know has at least one fairly disturbing memory with the police.
They are both extremely crazy and fun to hang out with.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
@infamous
Agreed, but,
"An ENFP can hold a crazy ESFP down."
Didnt know something could hold ESFPs down :O


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

pianodog said:


> What are some similarities between ENFP and ESFP, the two greatest types in the world!


Actually I agree imho.

I find both types tend to make a great effort toward keeping a positive attitude. They both tend to be drawn to positivity and sometimes drained by negativity or negative experiences.
Both can be really effusive and effervescent.
Both are open minded, and open to new experiences and different ways of thinking.
Both types are very personable and really love people and being around people.
They both tend to often keep moving forward, and try not to let discouragement keep them down too long.
They like to change things up a lot and are drawn to new things.

Differences:
I find ENFPs can bring themselves out of a funk sometimes by shifting their perspective, whereas ESFPs seem like they rely more on positive sensory based experiences.
ENFPs are energized more by ideas, and I've found Ne-doms will look at things and look at what could be there. I have an Ne-dom friend (and ENTP though) who can look at anything and see something that could be there to enhance it. ESFPs see more of what's actually there, and when they work on projects it's very hands on, and they don't always have a vision of the finished result til they can actually see it.
ENFPs have an easier time visualizing and planning for the future whereas ESFPs have a vaguer concept of the future. 
ENFPs come across as more idealistic, whereas ESFPs often come across as more realistic sometimes even to the point of appearing cynical or satyrical.

This is all I can think of.


----------

